# Silverbacks.....Or....?



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Goodmorning folks....

Pretty new around here, but I've been lurking around for a bit. Great forum. See a couple names I recognize too......(grin)

Okay, so I have a question for the guys that run S'Backs....I've got a '12 Outlander 1000xt on the way. I'm thinking 27" Silverbacks. BUT a few guys I chat up are telling me 28" Outlaw Radials. 

Now I've been looking at the Radials, and they look aight....But.......

So my ride style is more "point it and pin it", and here we tend to hit a lot of bottomless muskeg holes, heavy clay mud, and hard pack clay. 

I ride a lot of trail, where at any point you can hit 300 to 3 million yards of muskeg, or 200 yards to 20 miles of clay (and by clay, I mean clay where you take three steps and you grow 6" in height as it builds up on your boots, literally).

I need a tire where I can trail at a pretty good pace, and pull through the 'skeg and clay, and climb hills, especially if it rains on one of these clay hillsides. And if it's dry, I need to be able to climb like a mofo.

Any thoughts? Guys that have run Silverbacks, how do you like them? More specifically, in woods riding, are you catching roots and getting pulled to the side really hard?

On my current bike I'm running Mudbugs, and love them, but I want something different on a HorsePowerMonster.....

Thanks!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I run 28" backs n love them! I ride a lot of water/mud with trails in between.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Have you given any thought to the 30" outlaw radial? For what you are explaining, that's what ill suggest. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you would be happier with the regular outlaws... Read though this thread

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923

Also, watch all of otsacruiser's video's on youtube, a few are on here as well... I honestly think you will get the info/answer you need from his videos.

http://www.youtube.com/ostacruiser


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

That is a very comprehensive list. Thanks!

And believe, I've killed a lot of bandwidth surfing Osta's vid's. 

As to the 30" radials, thats taller than I'm looking to go and requires trimming, etc. Plus I need to swap rims for the radials. 

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys, I appreciate them all.


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright. Dilema solved. Found a deal on 27" 'Backs that I couldn't say no to.....

Now, anyone know if I'll be able to get away without spacers? Or if I need spacers, front and back? Stock rims. 

Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

how wide? I think you should be able to run them w/o spacers as long as you dont have a lift


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

depends on how wide the tire is in the front if u will need spacers


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

27 x 10's in the front and 27 x 12's in the back. 

Guess that was fairly important information.....(grin)


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Picked up the black 1000xt on tuesday, had the tires mounted today. I'm impressed. Way smoother riding than I hoped. And dig......wow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! congrats!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

sharp looking ride!


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks Gents!


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

When can I come pick it up.........:lol:


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll see whether I like it or not tomorrow on its first real ride and let you know......(grin)


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks nice. Ill agree i just got a set of 28" backs and they do dig. Ill have to put a limiter on my thumb lol


----------



## PBHC (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah..... First real ride on it Yesterday afternoon with a buddy. Amazing traction. There's patches of snow up to about 15" deep around here with lots of slimy clay with ice under it. I was blown away by how much traction these tires give. 

Of course having a heavy bike with obscene amounts of power likely didn't hurt either.....(grin)


----------

